# little warning



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have determined that the Hodgdon reloading information as listed on line by Hodgdon has some errors in it regarding H110 powder and 30 carbine loading data. Seems that their maximum loads are almost 2 grains too much in bullets from 85 Grains up to the 110 grain bullets. In their older books the maximun loads are close to 2 grains less. I spoke to one of their representatives who gave me a line of bull stating the excessive pressure was due to me using remington brass and not winchester as shown in their listings. Sierra and Speer also show approximately 2 grains less as their maximum.2 grains difference in such a small case 17 grains maximum plus or minus is huge and has screwed up my carbine..

Just a heads up for yall loading carbine stuff. 

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I am fixin to go downstairs and start pulling bullets. What a drag.

Charlie


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear it. One source of information about brass changes impacting preformance is to measure the water volume of a rem. and a win. case, both resized and trimmed to the same length. If the water volume is similar, then the pressure after loading should be similar. Obviously, YMMV. 

What did your brass look like as you worked up to the max loadings? Reason I am curious is that I'm loading some stuff "off the books." I have some bolt gun data, but I'm running them in an AR with lower limits. Some say, at least in the AR platform, once you see primer flattening, craters, or ejector/extractor marks, you are already over the limit. As a result, I'm a brass studying fool on that weapon.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well Ernest the brass was not really much of an indicator. What called it to my attention was the nut that holds the gas piston in the gun was coming out and also the metal that the nut screwed into had began to crack. The nut was not backing off it was being blown out of the hole. Also the actual piston broke. The head broke off of the piston. The brass was showing some moderate pressure but IMHO nothing to be alarmed about. 

Hodgdon max load with 85 gr bullet was 17.5 gr H110 and others max was 16
Hodgdon max load with 110 br bullet was 15 gr H110 and others max was 14

In small caliber with small case thats quite a difference in max loads. 


Charlie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

deff. understanding your data,, but just asking, but why are you running max loads thru a 30 carbine, it is only gonna do so much ?

same primers as the book load ?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"The brass was showing some moderate pressure but IMHO nothing to be alarmed about." 

As I understand it, in some weapons, by the time the brass shows significant pressure, you may be well north of 55K psi. 

The 30 Carbine is a 40K psi round. 

So, I would suggest perhaps ANY pressure signs on the brass could be a huge red flag on that platform.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Coastal outfitters

I was loading 14.7 not 15 when all hell broke loose..

Ernest
You are so right..

Charlie


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'm becoming increasingly spooked by reloading. 

First, I'm at the range awhile back. Couple dudes show up. They are builders of custom - compensating for something - rifles. You know, .338 super ultra mags or something. They have like four weapons. They flop down, start shooting gun no. 1. 
Next thing you know, they are beating the bolt handle up. They continue shooting the same weapon. Within a couple shots, again, they are beating the bolt, and this time its locked up so tight they finally give up. 

So, they move to weapon two. Couple shots down range, and once again, beating the bolt handle. Then, they are talking about perhaps, perhaps, just maybe these rounds are loaded a bit hot. And, these guys are builders. 

Next trip to the range, dude down the line kabooms a POS AR with some trashy reloads he bought off the web. Freakin bolt comes apart. Who knows the cause in light of the trashy weapon he is using. 

Couple weeks later, guy next to me has a case head separation on some of his reloads in a .308. When asked, he has no clue how many times the brass has been loaded. Same dude is collecting discarded used brass with a reloading receipe written on the side with a sharpie. It never dawns on him that decent reloaders never abandon good brass, only used up brass. 

Next time out, a guy discharges a 50 cal while we are down range changing targets. Same trip, a guy discharges a weapon into the canopy covering the shooting line during a no firing period. I was not wearing ear protection, so I thought we were being shelled. 

Then, one reads the net and folks are doing all kinda of crazy stuff. My personal favorite is the guy telling others to dispose of used primers by using them as filler. You know, to take up the space between the power charge and the bullet. Plus, he claims it increases the lethality of the round cause its like a mini shot gun blast. First the bullet and then a spray of used primers. 

So, like I said, I'm kinda spooked lately.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

understand, wonder if you mike the spent brass diam. if there is anything to note.

chamber may be oversized ?

are you blowing any primers out the back ?

ck this out
http://www.handloads.com/loaddata/default.asp?Caliber=30%20Carbine&Weight=All&type=Rifle&Order=Powder&Source=

trouble is, the ruger revolvers will shoot that load a little hotter, same idea for the 44mag carbines vs. revolvers


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Ernest said:


> I'm becoming increasingly spooked by reloading.
> 
> First, I'm at the range awhile back. Couple dudes show up. They are builders of custom - compensating for something - rifles. You know, .338 super ultra mags or something. They have like four weapons. They flop down, start shooting gun no. 1.
> Next thing you know, they are beating the bolt handle up. They continue shooting the same weapon. Within a couple shots, again, they are beating the bolt, and this time its locked up so tight they finally give up.
> ...


i worked at a public range back in college for free targets and range pass.
never, ever turn your back on other shooters
and that goes esp for the ones uncaseing weapons in the parking lot.
gee whiz , what people do at ranges.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

coastal outfitters

No sir did not check out the brass. I have replaced the barrel so we will see what happens next. Thanks for the input..

Speaking of things that happen at ranges. Just check out the reflectors on the overhead lights at the Texas City range. They are on at least 50 foot poles and shot to pieces.

Charlie


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry the hear bout your Carbine, hope it didn't put it completely out of commission. 

I have tow of them that my pop picked up back in 62. Both of them like the 14gr load. I will be sure to keep what you said in mind when I put some more together.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Screemingreel

ya talking about 14 gr of H110 and 110 bullet ??

Charlie


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Screemingreel
> 
> ya talking about 14 gr of H110 and 110 bullet ??
> 
> Charlie


Yep that is all I ever loaded for the rifles. I piddled with a few other charges with the Ruger BH but pretty much kept the same load as they shoot about the same as anything else I tried.


----------

